# find + pkg delete {} [SOLVED]



## Fabien (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi everybody,


Sorry, i didn't find any section to introduce myself. If it's required may you please show me the way 

I am not an English native speaker, so maybe sometimes my words might seem weird.

This is my first FreeBSD set up, so i am still learning the basics.

I first installed KDE5 then went back to I3.


After running `pkg delete kde5`there are still a lot of kthings in my /usr/local/bin/


So I ran `doas find k* -exec pkg delete {} \;` and it worked fine.


Then I ran `doas find plasm* -exec pkg delete {} \;` to get rid of what was left, but it doesn't work.


The command gives me:

```
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
1 packages requested for removal: 0 locked, 1 missing
No packages matched for pattern 'plasmathemeexplorer'
```

I don't understand, i thought i did twice the same command.

May somebody explain me.

Fabien.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2018)

One word (two actually): pkg-autoremove(8).


----------



## Fabien (Dec 18, 2018)

Great, thank you.


----------



## fraxamo (Dec 18, 2018)

Fabien said:


> Sorry, i didn't find any section to introduce myself.



Hi, you can introduce yourself in this thread. Welcome to the Forums.


----------

